# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Những tựa game online lấy bối cảnh Thế chiến thứ 2 hấp dẫn nhất hiện nay

## chuyenlambang1

Cùng điểm qua những tựa game Online hấp dẫn nhất khai thác về đề tài Chiến tranh Thế giới thứ 2 – Một trong những thời kỳ nổi tiếng nhất trong lịch sử nhân loại…

Thế chiến thứ 2 là một giai đoạn đầy biến động và có thể nói là sự kiện mang tính “sử thi” của nhân loại bởi sự tác động và ảnh hưởng của nó tới cục diện thế giới. Và dĩ nhiên, đề tài về Chiến tranh thế giới thứ 2 cũng chưa bao giờ tỏ ra thiếu hấp dẫn và vẫn được những nhà làm game khai thác một cách triệt để trong những sản phẩm của mình.




_“Victory is Ours” – War Thunder Live Action Trailer_

Sau đây, chúng ta hãy nhìn lại những sản phẩm game online hấp dẫn nhất khai thác về đề tài Thế chiến thứ 2 ở thời điểm hiện tại:

*World of Tanks*
World of Tank có thể nói là tựa game thuộc thể loại team-based (trò chơi hành động trực tuyến theo tổ đội) hiếm hoi trên thế giới và cũng là một trong những nhà cái uy tín tại việt nam tựa game online đầu tiên khai thác triệt để về đề tài Chiến tranh thế giới thứ 2 dưới phương diện game nhập vai.


Không sở hữu một lối chơi dồn dập cùng những màn hành động nghẹt thở thường thấy trong các tựa game nhập vai bắn súng, World of Tanks đề cao yếu tố chiến thuật và phối hợp nhóm (Team-work) trong mỗi trận đấu. Gần giống như một tựa game chiến thuật, những người chơi World of Tanks luôn phải phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào đồng đội và cũng cần phải đưa ra những quyết định mang tính phối hợp cao, như việc đưa ra những lựa chọn về dòng xe Tanks để cân bằng đội hình, cho đến việc di chuyển theo nhóm, che chắn, phối hợp, “hiệp đồng tác chiến” trong trận đấu.


Đặc biệt, World of Tanks còn mang đến cho người chơi một hệ thống xe Tank, xe thiết giáp và pháo đồ sộ với hơn 150 chủng loại khác nhau, đến từ những cường quốc quân sự trong giai đoạn Thế chiến như Mĩ, Anh, Liên Xô, Đức Quốc Xã, Nhật Bản, Trung Quốc, Tiệp Khắc… Trong đó bao gồm cả những mẫu xe tăng huyền thoại như dòng Tiger của Đức, T34 của Liên Xô… Với hệ thống khí tài đồ sộ này, World of Tanks đã không còn đơn thuần là một trò chơi, mà đã trở thành một cuốn bách khoa toàn thư về lực lượng “tăng thiết giáp” trong lịch sử phát triển quân sự trên thế giới.

*World of Warplanes*
Cũng là một sản phẩm được thực hiện bởi Wargaming – Cha đẻ của World of Tanks, nhưng khác biệt hoàn toàn với người anh em của mình, World of Warplanes là một tựa game tái hiện thời kỳ vàng son của lịch sử “hàng không quân sự” trên thế giới, với bối cảnh là những cũng chiến, cuộc rượt đuổi ngoạn mục trên bầu trời của những lực lượng không quân ưu tú nhất thuộc các cường quốc trong Thế chiến thứ 2.


World of Warplanes mang đến cho người chơi những trận chiến trên không trung rộng lớn với quy mô lên tới tới 15 vs 15. Mặc dù lối chơi trong game tỏ ra khá đơn giản khi không có nhiều chế độ chơi để game thủ lựa chọn, xong nét hấp dẫn của World of Warplanes trên thực tế lại đến từ cơ chế hoạt động của những chiếc máy bay đủ chủng loại, từ trinh sát, tiêm kích, ném bom…các nhà cái uy tín tại việt nam và yếu tố chân thực trong từng phân cảnh chiến đấu, khi người chơi phải căn chỉnh cả hướng di chuyển của kẻ địch cũng như hướng gió để xả đạn hoặc ném bom một cách chính xác.

Điểm trừ duy nhất của World of Warplanes là game có vẻ khá “hút máu” nếu so với những sản phẩm khác của Wargaming khi yếu tố trang bị ảnh hưởng khá lớn tới meta-game. Bên cạnh đó thì số lượng máy bay trong World of Warplanes cũng khá lớn với hơn 100 loại khác nhau thuộc các quốc gia Mĩ, Anh, Đức, Liên Xô, Nhật Bản…

*War Thunder*
War Thunder là tựa game mô phỏng bắn súng thế hệ mới lấy bối cảnh Thế Chiến Thứ II do Gaijin Entertainment của Nga phát triển. Bên cạnh nền tảng đồ họa vượt trội so với đa số những tựa game cùng thể loại, thì nét đặc sắc nhất của War Thunder chính là việc game kết hợp hoàn hảo cả hai thể loại “bắn tank” và “không chiến” để tạo nên những cuộc “chiến tranh tổng lực” với sự kết hợp giữa cả không quân và bộ binh thiết giáp.


Đó là khi những phi đội máy bay có thể tham gia hỗ trợ tiêu diệt những chiếc xe tăng của địch thủ đang tác chiến trên mặt đất, nhưng chính chúng cũng có thể làm mồi trước họng súng của những chiếc xe thiết giáp thiếu cơ động nhưng không ai có thể nghi ngờ về sức mạnh hỏa lực kinh hoàng của chúng. Và sắp tới đây, rất có thể những chiếc chiến hạm hùng bá trên mặt biển cũng sẽ xuất hiện trong War Thunder để tạo nên những bức màn chiến tranh tổng lực hùng tráng và vĩ đại hơn bao giờ hết.


Dù không có “họ hàng” gì với anh em nhà Wagaming, nhưng War Thunder vẫn luôn được so sánh là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa World of Tanks và World of Warplanes. Dĩ nhiên, sự kết hợp này cũng dẫn đến một hệ quả là War Thunder không thể tập trung vào khai thác chuyên sâu 1 khía cạnh nào. Hệ thống xe tanks của game tỏ ra khá mờ nhạt so với World of Tanks, trong khi chế độ không chiến cũng không được đánh giá cao hơn World of Warplanes. Dẫu vậy thì điều này cũng chẳng quá quan trọng bởi War Thunder vẫn luôn cho thấy được sức hấp dẫn của mình trong dòng game về đề tài Thế chiến thứ 2.

*World of Warships*
Tiếp tục là một sản phẩm nữa của Wargaming có mặt trong danh sách này. Chính thức ra mắt vào tháng 9 năm ngoái, World of Warships chính là đứa con sinh sau đẻ muộn của Wargaming trong số những sản phẩm khai thác về đề tài Chiến tranh thế giới thứ 2, và tất nhiên đây cũng chính là sản phẩm được ưu ái và chăm chút nhất của Nhà sản xuất này.


World of Warships khai thác đề tài tàu chiến, hay nói rộng ra là những trận chiến trên biển trong giai đoạn từ đầu thế kỷ 20 cho đến cao trào là cuộc chiến tranh thế giới thứ 2 (1939 – 1945). Những chiếc tàu chiến trong game được chia thành 4 chủng loại dựa theo đặc điểm và vai trò của chúng trên chiến trường, bao gồm: Destroyer – Tàu khu trục (bảo vệ tàu chiến lớn, do thám và đánh chặn), Cruiser – Tàu tuần dương – Có sức chiến đấu cao, sở hữu khả năng độc lập tác chiến và có thể đảm nhận nhiều vai trò cũng như thay thế tàu khu trục hoặc tàu thiết giáp trong điều kiện bắt buộc. Battleship – Tàu thiết giáp, đóng vai trò tấn công chủ lực trên chiến trường và Aircraft Carrier – Tàu sân bay: hỗ trợ sức mạnh và bổ sung sức mạnh cũng như khả năng cơ động của lực lượng không quân trên mặt biển.


World of Warships cũng sở hữu cho mình một kho khí tài đồ sộ với các nhánh tàu riêng biệt đến từ Mĩ, Anh, Nhật Bản, Đức và Liên Xô…kể cả những tàu chiến huyền thoại đi vào lịch sử như tàu chiến Yamato và tàu sân bay Midway. Hai nhánh công nghệ đầy đủ của Mỹ và Nhật từ ngày ra mắt, cùng hàng trăm tàu chiến từ Anh Quốc, Đức và Liên Bang Sô Viết, và những tên tuổi như Warspite, Tirpitz và Aurora cũng đã tham chiến.

----------


## bedaukute

*World of Warships* game này hay

----------

